# New little boys :>



## DoktorNein (Jul 10, 2008)

I just got my two new babies yesterday, Templeton and Sir Ratigan :>

My rat, Willard, passed away on the 30th of last month, suffering from heart failure. I had to put him down, but that little boy lived a life kings would be jealous of, though I miss him very much. The vet was superbly nice, and even send me a hand-written sympathy card.

I used the change I got back from the vet bill to pay for my new little boys. They're brothers, bought from a family run pet store that breed their own rats. It's amazing how clean they keep everything, all of their rats are happy. 

They are about three weeks old, eating and drinking just fine and aren't afraid to crawl right into my hand c: I love them both already, and I can see that Ratigan is going to be the dominant one, for a while at least.

Sir Ratigan, with his perfect little tan cap :)










Templeton, a dumbo rex, giving me kisses. 










I'll be sure to take lots of pictures, they're so tiny right now :)


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

OMGsh they are adorable!!! aww i love their names!!! awww!!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

What sweet babies!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

Sir Ratigan is my Bleeker's mini-me!









aww. so that's what my "Donut" looked like when he was a baby. 


cute boys! they look so tiny.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

CUTE !!! !!! !!! !!!


----------



## DoktorNein (Jul 10, 2008)

Ehehehe  Willard looked like that too, except he was a hooded. Also a little chubby thing, but I love that color on rats~ And what a handsome boy you have!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

DoktorNein said:


> And what a handsome boy you have!


thank you! i've only had him for about a month or two. he's such a cuddler and he's getting so chunky. he likes to sit upright like a person in my hand then kind slouch. he reminds me of a donut hole.. and that's why his nickname is Donut 



can't wait to see when your boy gets bigger and they're twins!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

i love the rats and their cute names! =]


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

templeton is soooooo cute, well they both are but his fur looks like snow he looks so squishy an cuddly


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

Templeton has to be the cutest baby ever!


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

They are so cute, congratz on getting some beautiful babies


----------



## DoktorNein (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks guys ;> I'll have more pictures soon, they're so hard to get though! Little guys are always moving. Aaaaaaah they're so sweet, only had them since Thursday but they already come running to the door of the cage when I come on the room. Fast little learners and growers :) Love to curl up and sleep right in my hand. slkdfjx I love them so much <3


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

Doesn't it bother any of you that these boys are only 3 weeks old?
I can't tell; are they already with you, or still with their mom in the petstore(Where they should be at this age!)
If they are already with you: Why?..That petstore can be clean and the rats maybe happy, but the fact is that they sell rats that are to young to leave their mommy :? 

But they are beautiful, and I wish you the best of luck with them 
I love the name Templeton


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Templeton looks like cotton fresh off the stalk 8D -snuggles him-


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Templeton does look v.cute! So does Sir Ratigan too though . I'd love to have a rex rattie at some point but I don't know if I'd be able to get one around here :?


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I have to agree with Matutio....these two really should still be with their mommy...


----------



## DoktorNein (Jul 10, 2008)

They were eating on their own fully when I got them, and of course knew how to drink from a water bottle. They're doing just fine, and are growing really fast. I see no problem with it, they're with each other, me and my family, eating and drinking plenty. Also, they may have been a bit over three weeks since that was the case. But that was about the range of their age.

And since its been a week with no problems, no emotional stress and no undernourishment, there isn't anything to worry about. They're perfectly fine :/


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They probably should have been with their mother longer, but what's done is done and they have a loving family now.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh. They are cute  And so little.


----------

